# How long did Jesus stay on earth after the Resurrection?



## jason4445

Someone told me Jesus stayed on earth for 40 days after the Resurrection.  I thought he sort of zoomed right up but was not sure. I looked things up and seems like it depends on which account and Gospel you want to believe.

In Matthew, Jesus appeared to the disciples on one occasion, on a mountain in Galilee and then appears to have left them. This would seem to have been soon after the Resurrection. According to Luke, two of the disciples , went "the same day" to Emmaus and met Jesus, but did not at first recognize him. That evening he ate with the disciples. He later took them to Bethany, where he was lifted up to heaven. Some people interpret this as meaning that Jesus ascended to heaven after one day. According to Acts, Jesus stayed on earth for 40 Days. In John, Jesus visited the disciples twice in their room in Jerusalem, then some short time later at the Sea of Galilee. However, in Mark, originally did not mention any appearances of the risen Jesus. The "Long Ending" (16:9-20), says that Jesus was received up into heaven after he met the disciples. Some interpret this as being on the evening of his Resurrection.

Which account do you think is correct?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

All.
The account in Matthew and Luke is never framed in a specific time frame, so no contradiction. From Acts though, we know it was 40 days because the time was mentioned specifically. The ascencion in Luke 24:50 is the same one as recorded in Acts. Luke wrote both and did not contradict himself as you suppose.

Sometimes it better to just read and believe rather than interpret! 

Luke 24
49 Behold, I send the Promise of My Father upon you; but tarry in the city of Jerusalem until you are endued with power from on high.”

50 And He led them out as far as Bethany, and He lifted up His hands and blessed them. 51 Now it came to pass, while He blessed them, that He was parted from them and carried up into heaven.

Acts 1
3 He presented himself alive to them after his suffering by many proofs, appearing to them during forty days and speaking about the kingdom of God.

4 And being assembled together with them, He commanded them not to depart from Jerusalem, but to wait for the Promise of the Father, “which,” He said, “you have heard from Me 

9 And when he had said these things, as they were looking on, he was lifted up, and a cloud took him out of their sight.


----------



## Lowjack

Makes sense since Pentecost follows 40 days after Passover and the Holy Spirit descended upon them in Jerusalem on Pentecost.


----------

